# Best Whiskey, Scotch, and Bourbon Under $30



## BeerDefender

Hey everyone. I was out doing some Christmas shopping at the mall and felt that after dealing with that chaos I owed myself an early gift, knowing the liquor store was within walking distance. I was running low and/or out of a couple staples, so I picked up a fifth of Crown, Gentleman Jack, and Evan Williams. While in the store I noticed quite a few bottles under $30 that I'd like to try, but I really don't want to waste my money on crap. I figured I'd ask my brothers what they enjoy at under $30 per bottle. Maybe you have a staple that you always keep on hand that you'd like to share? I prefer to drink neat, but cheap quality mixers are always good to have around as well.

Cheers :tu


----------



## Guest

Joey Link said:


> Hey everyone. I was out doing some Christmas shopping at the mall and felt that after dealing with that chaos I owed myself an early gift, knowing the liquor store was within walking distance. I was running low and/or out of a couple staples, so I picked up a fifth of Crown, Gentleman Jack, and Evan Williams. While in the store I noticed quite a few bottles under $30 that I'd like to try, but I really don't want to waste my money on crap. I figured I'd ask my brothers what they enjoy at under $30 per bottle. Maybe you have a staple that you always keep on hand that you'd like to share? I prefer to drink neat, but cheap quality mixers are always good to have around as well.
> 
> Cheers :tu


around $50 on Bourbon, I can help (750 ml sizes). Most of the ones that I like neat are single barrel, and these mostly run $40 -$50. Includes Blanton, Birthday Bourbon, Bookers, Coneche Ridge, Basil Hayden. Some slightly under this budget would include Knob Creek, Woodford Ridge, Maker's Mark.


----------



## Darrell

I see Knob Creek and Makers Mark in 750 for under $30 often. Those are good, from what I hear.


----------



## vstrommark

Joey Link said:


> I was running low and/or out of a couple staples, so I picked up a fifth of Crown, Gentleman Jack, and Evan Williams. While in the store I noticed quite a few bottles under $30 that I'd like to try, but I really don't want to waste my money on crap. I figured I'd ask my brothers what they enjoy at under $30 per bottle. Maybe you have a staple that you always keep on hand that you'd like to share? I prefer to drink neat, but cheap quality mixers are always good to have around as well.
> 
> Cheers :tu


Makers Mark is a good go-to. I like Gentleman Jack, but more in the warmer months. Knob Creek is also good. If I was to make a recommendation, I'd say to get a bottle each of Makers and Knob. The flavors are different enough to make it worth having both around.


----------



## BeerDefender

vstrommark said:


> Makers Mark is a good go-to. I like Gentleman Jack, but more in the warmer months. Knob Creek is also good. If I was to make a recommendation, I'd say to get a bottle each of Makers and Knob. The flavors are different enough to make it worth having both around.


Thanks for the advice Mark :tu

I have a little over half of a half gallon of Knob Creek, and unfortunately I wore myself out on Makers Mark taking shots of it in the bar + drinking the 5 (yes FIVE) fifths of it I received for my birthday within a week :mn

Before that MM was my go-to as well


----------



## billybarue

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=62230&page=11

Here is a good post to read through.

Just got a steal on a case of Knob Creek for $21 a bottle. Had to buy the case, but it was worth it. It is becoming one of my favorites.

BillyBarue


----------



## BeerDefender

billybarue said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=62230&page=11
> 
> Here is a good post to read through.
> 
> Just got a steal on a case of Knob Creek for $21 a bottle. Had to buy the case, but it was worth it. It is becoming one of my favorites.
> 
> BillyBarue


Oh man, split?!


----------



## ATLHARP

A fine Tennessee whiskey is: George Dickel No.12. 
Excellent deep smoky flavor with a little bite. Still very nice for the money (under $20)

A fine Scotch is John Barr Black. Smooth, flavorful, and inexpensive; John Barr is fantastic.:2

ATL


----------



## billybarue

Joey Link said:


> Oh man, split?!


I was actually thinking about it, especially due to some other recent purchases :tu :ss

But shipping would add probably $10 to the cost and by than you can pick it up locally I would think.

Cheers and happy hunting,

BillyBarue


----------



## adsantos13

Spend around $6 or $7 more on your scotch and get a bottle of Highland Park 12


----------



## billybarue

adsantos13 said:


> Spend around $6 or $7 more on your scotch and get a bottle of Highland Park 12


Now that is some good advice!


----------



## gvarsity

Really good bourbons for less than 25$

Evan Williams single barrel 
Eagle Rare 
Buffalo Trace

Single Malt Scotch around 30$ 
The Dalmore Cigar Malt 
The Dalmore 
Isle of Jura 
Glenfiddich is mid 30$ range

In my opinion and extra 10-20$ in Single malts is going to put you in much better standing.

Blended Scotch, Canadian Whiskey, Rye Other I can't help you with much. Best of luck.


----------



## LARAIDER

Joey Link said:


> Thanks for the advice Mark :tu
> 
> I have a little over half of a half gallon of Knob Creek, and unfortunately I wore myself out on Makers Mark taking shots of it in the bar + drinking the 5 (yes FIVE) fifths of it I received for my birthday within a week :mn
> I just had my college days flash before my very eyes, I remember the "fifth" a day diet. And the green stoges we'd smoke as soon as they would rool them in the "hand rolled" old shops in L.A. And like my pops used to say, "If If's was fifth's, we'd all be drunk".


----------



## vstrommark

Joey Link said:


> Before that MM was my go-to as well


Then I suggest something completely different. A rye whiskey.

http://www.anchorbrewing.com/about_us/oldpotrero_18th.htm

I love Old Protrero and was fortunate enough to get one of the first 100 bottles offered to the public.


----------



## smokinpoke

Knob Creek, Makers Mark, 1792, JD Single Barrell


----------



## kvm

I'll second gvarsity on the Buffalo Trace. :tu Another one is Woodford Reserve. Both are on my regulars list.


----------



## nozero

I'm drinking Makers right now, it's currently my favorite but, I'm going to try Knob Creek next.
:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

3rd vote for Buffalo Trace Bourbon!!! :dr


----------



## adsantos13

Some more rec's for Bourbon:

Elmer T. Lee
Elijah Craig

Both are around $25 If I remember correctly.

Also, Rittenhouse Bonded Rye 100 Proof is a steal at around $16 if your can find it.


----------



## Smoked

Laphroaig and a Bolivar Coronas Extra.. YUMMY!


----------



## mdtaggart

Great Scotch for a little over 30$ = Balvenie 10yr. mm good.


----------



## TideRoll

I recently picked up some Bulleit Bourbon and I think it was maybe just slightly over $30. Alabama does have some of the highest liquor taxes in America, however.


----------



## kjjm4

Bulleit goes for around $20-21 a bottle in PA. 

I've rarely met a bourbon that I didn't like (I'll even drink the raunchy $7 a bottle stuff in a pinch), but my current favorites are Knob Creek, Elijiah Craig, and Makers Mark. For everyday purposes, I usually drink Jim Beam.


----------



## adsantos13

mdtaggart said:


> Great Scotch for a little over 30$ = Balvenie 10yr. mm good.


Buy as much of this as you can find if you like it as the 10 year old has been discontinued.


----------



## novasurf

Elmer T. Lee, of course. :ss


----------



## newcigarz

Look Below 


l
l
l
l
l
l
V


----------



## mdtaggart

adsantos13 said:


> Buy as much of this as you can find if you like it as the 10 year old has been discontinued.


What? Say it ain't so!! I am off to the liquor store to buy it up. :z
I like the 12yr double wood the best but the 10yr is great bang for the buck.


----------



## okierock

Buffalo Trace, Knob Creek, Makers, Elijah Craig,

Bulleit I have heard is good though I've not tried.

Bookers is a little more but excellent.

I'm still a noob in the scotch world and they seem to be more $$$ in general.


----------



## BostonMark

For scotch I like Johnny Walker Black (I get it duty free for $33, so maybe it doesn't count?), Bells, and Balvenie 10 yr. (Tried the 21, but it's not nearly as good.)


----------



## BeerDefender

I really like hearing what everyone has to say, thanks and keep it up :tu

I just got back from the liquor store, where I purchased a fifth of Buffalo Trace, Eagle Rare, and Woodford Reserve. I'm up to 7 bourbon's now, and I haven't had a sip of a single one in at least a month. I'll probably try a few out soon, but learning and collecting has been tons of fun. I have yet to purchase a bottle of scotch, but for some reason I usually like bourbon better anyway. Once I have my bourbon collection established, I'll move on. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## punch

okierock said:


> Buffalo Trace, Knob Creek, Makers, Elijah Craig,
> 
> Bulleit I have heard is good though I've not tried.
> 
> Bookers is a little more but excellent.
> 
> I'm still a noob in the scotch world and they seem to be more $$$ in general.


Tomatin is a good single malt that will not set you back much.

Black and White is a pretty good blend.


----------



## okierock

It would be really cool for you to give some mini reviews of your seven bourbons.

Tasting things side by side sometimes brings out differences and flavors that you don't notice or can't identify drinking one alone.



Joey Link said:


> I really like hearing what everyone has to say, thanks and keep it up :tu
> 
> I just got back from the liquor store, where I purchased a fifth of Buffalo Trace, Eagle Rare, and Woodford Reserve. I'm up to 7 bourbon's now, and I haven't had a sip of a single one in at least a month. I'll probably try a few out soon, but learning and collecting has been tons of fun. I have yet to purchase a bottle of scotch, but for some reason I usually like bourbon better anyway. Once I have my bourbon collection established, I'll move on. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## BeerDefender

okierock said:


> It would be really cool for you to give some mini reviews of your seven bourbons.
> 
> Tasting things side by side sometimes brings out differences and flavors that you don't notice or can't identify drinking one alone.


Great idea, I'll definitely do that! I tried the Buffalo Trace last night, man is that some strong stuff (I'm used to drinking Turkey 101)! Amazing flavor though, I can't wait to try it again once I feel a bit better.


----------



## Miami

I just bought some Bushmills 10 single malt (Irish Whiskey) for under 30 dollars. I must say it is very smooth. 

Does anyone else like Irish whiskey over scotch? How does it compare to other single malts.


----------



## punch

Miami said:


> I just bought some Bushmills 10 single malt (Irish Whiskey) for under 30 dollars. I must say it is very smooth.
> 
> Does anyone else like Irish whiskey over scotch? How does it compare to other single malts.


I don't know if that is a fair question or not. Given the vast number of Scotches out there, I doubt that there are many who are qualified to say that they like "all" Irish whiskey over "all" Scottish whiskey. However, in my opinion, Bushmills does taste better and is smoother than many Scotches out there. It certainly has a place in my collection of distilled spirits.


----------



## BeerDefender

I just picked up another bottle, Elijah Craig. My bar is slowly growing, I'm up to 8 bottles of bourbon/whiskey.


----------



## yourchoice

Speyburn is always a good value single malt, IMO. Around 20-25 a bottle... and pretty damn good!


----------



## Airborne RU

When you are talking booze prices, often times it depends on where you live. I remember when I lived in Manhattan there were these booze warehouses and they sold so much volume that all of their normal run (12yo) single malt scotches were under $30 (hard to believe I know). Furthermore in Tennessee the booze taxes are much higher than say Texas (I think that is what I observed recently because I just moved from TN to TX).

That being said I think you should just get a list of the boozes that you want to try and shop around, preferably at a big warehouse type emporium.

Bourbon Recommendations:
Woodford Reserve (pretty darn good, attractive bottle)
Makers Mark (very smoove, easy to drink straight or on the rocks)
KNOB CREEK (Just beaware that the Knob Creek 9 yo is made with some Rye, which will have a spicy "hot" taste to it. It is also 50% alcohol.)
Jim Beam Black Label 8 yo ? (the one glass I had was very nice)
I hear that Buffalo Trace is good.

Scotch, single malt:
Macallan 12 yo (nice sweet balance)
Glenmorangie (sweet)
Laphroaig (very peaty)

Others to consider:
Bushmills

I used to have a substantial collection of single malt scotches, but recently after my father in law gave me some bonafide moonshine (they are from the Kentucky/Tennessee border) I've been trending toward bourbon.

I hope this helps, and I think I'll have a glass of Knob Creek.


----------



## OtterAKL4987

I like Knob Creek a lot and Maker's Mark is always a good staple. I even like Evan Williams, the regular and the white and green labels as well. EW is hard to beat for a cheapie to mix or on the rocks. Also, as mentioned before Woodford Reserve is great.


----------



## MadAl

Bourbon: Ezra B 

Scotch, probably JWBlack (damn fine blend)


----------



## heatmiser

Bourbon:
1) George T Stagg - approx $50 and worth every penny!
2) Pappy Van Winkle - any bottle but the 15yo is tops for wheaters!
3) Elmer T Lee - great tasting low cost bourbon

Scotch:
1) Clynelish 14 - one of the best $50 scotches available!
2) Glenfiddich 15 Solera Reserve - great ultra-mellow scotch for around $30
3) Highland Park 12 - very good but if you can spring for the 18, it is one of the best out there IMO


----------



## mugwump

I'm a very cheap bastard when it comes to my hooch and I hate paying just for brand recognition. My go to bourbon is Elijah Craig 12yo and Tennessee whiskey is George Dickel. And put me down as one who prefers Irish over most lower cost Scotch whisky. About the only Scotch I'm willing to pay top dollar for are the Islay Island varieties that have a very unique taste.


----------



## BeerDefender

Reviving this old thread because it's one of my favorite. I went over budget a bit today and splurged on a bottle of Blanton's, which I've never tried. I'd really like to find a bottle of that George T. Stagg 141.3 proof stuff, is it pretty rare?

As of now, my liquor cabinet consists of:

*Bourbon*
Knob Creek
Evan Williams
Eagle Rare
Buffalo Trace
Woodford Reserve
Blanton's Single Barrel
Elijah Craig 12 Year

*Whiskey*
Crown Royal
Gentleman Jack

*Vodka*
Skyy

*Miscelaneous*
Disaronno

Looks like I'm doing a pretty good job acquiring bottles that come highly recommended by my fellow gorillas. I need to revamp my 'to purchase' list. The Disaronno was a gift (ick!), and the Skyy is my go-to drink on the weekends when I plan on consuming large quantities of alcohol (very easy the next morning).


----------



## pearson

I am a fan of Knob Creek


----------



## a.dickens

For a good cheap bourbon, Rebel Yell is my choice.

A man I knew recommended it to me and it is all I have been drinking as far as bourbon for a few years now. 

It is a fairly sweet bourbon and is easy to drink. Pretty common at liquor stores in the south. You folks up north may have a harder time finding it I would imagine


----------



## BeerDefender

A buddy of mine has a fifth of Rebel Yell in his cupboard that we haven't touched in years. Last time we did I was pretty hungover the next day, but I imagine it wouldn't be like that if I drank it like I drink the rest of my bourbons (slowly, not chugging it).


----------



## Savvy

Nice thread. I'm sure I'll hate you for it in a couple weeks...:tu


----------



## ky toker

mugwump said:


> My go to bourbon is Elijah Craig 12yo


I've been a fan of the E.C. 12 for some time, a very good bourdon that leaves some green for other things.

Right now I have been very satisfied empting a bottle of Kentucky Vintage. This stuff is pretty good.


----------



## AggieChemDoc

Most of what I drink is around $30. The Dalmore and a half bottle of Macallan 12 are likely choices for single malt. For bourbon, I prefer 1792 and Woodford Reserve.


----------



## AggieChemDoc

I also have to say that I've found a great anejo or reposado tequila goes well with a cigar as well!


----------



## Syekick

I'm a Bulliet Bourbon - Frontier Whiskey kind a guy. I just love the flavor.


----------



## BengalMan

Basil Hayden's or Elmer T Lee are both great choices under $30.


----------



## mspringfield

AggieChemDoc said:


> Most of what I drink is around $30. The Dalmore and a half bottle of Macallan 12 are likely choices for single malt. For bourbon, I prefer 1792 and Woodford Reserve.


AggieChemDoc,

Given your taste in Single Malt I think I need to visit W. Va.

You can't go wrong with Macallan (even though it has become the "trendy" Scotch), The Dalmore Cigar Malt is the perfect compliment to just about any cigar.

If you have a Costco near by Jack Daniel's Single Barrel is just over the $30 mark and is worth a taste.

Michael


----------



## blugill

I'd say that for the money The Macallan or The Glenlivet are ok, I just figured that if I'm going to drink then I'm going to buy what I like. Lagavulin 16 year old.


----------



## dccraft

For Scotch I usually rotate between J&B and Cutty. Both are very smooth for my palate. Also, "on the rocks" is the the only way.
For American blends I really like my Seagrams right on the rocks.
For the Irish, Bushmills and Jamesons are the best. Very, very SMOOTH!
Canadians I am fond of Mist and Crown Royal.

I have never aquired a taste for bourbon. I can mix it with coke but straight?.........Naw.


----------



## mspringfield

blugill said:


> I'd say that for the money The Macallan or The Glenlivet are ok, I just figured that if I'm going to drink then I'm going to buy what I like. Lagavulin 16 year old.


Blugill,

Lagavulin is nice as well. For my taste it is a bit too peaty, like most of the Islay malts, so I have to work my way into it. Of course it is only mildly peaty compared to something like Talisker. Holy crap, Talisker is like eating moss! (But there are times when that is just what I want) :r

Michael


----------



## tsolomon

Eagle Rare 10 Year and Evan Williams Single Barrel are very good bourbons.


----------



## BeerDefender

Here's my to-purchase list, in no particular order. The ones with the asterisks next to them are the ones I'd really like to find. I ought to go to the store and pick up the cheaper bottles just so I can cross them off the list 

Bookers
Maker's Mark
*** George Dickel No. 12
John Barr Black
Evan Williams Single Barrel
Ridgemont Reserve 1792
*** Elmer T. Lee
Jim Beam White Label
*** Pappy Van Winkle
Old Grand Dad
Old Patrero
*** George T. Stagg
Rittenhouse
Wild Turkey
Rebel Yell


----------



## Smoked

My girl picked me up some Gentleman Jack the other day and it's much better than I remember. It was one sale for 20.00 so she figured she would save a few bucks. Little does she know that I will be picking up more and pretending it's the same bottle. I can hear it now.. "Honey, you haven't been drinking as much lately."

:al


----------



## BeerDefender

Oh yeah man, I love Gentleman Jack. $20 for a fifth is a STEAL. Regular Jack here is $22.95 

I just got back from the liquor store. Three bottles followed me home this time:

George Dickel No. 12
Old Forrester
Even Williams Single Barrel

Now I have four new ones to try this weekend :ss


----------



## smokin5

I just had the Evan Williams Single Barrel for the 1st time this past week.
VERY good! 
Smooth charcoal & molasses, paired perfectly with a Punch Gran Puro.:tu


----------



## jkim05

I gotta throw my hat in the ring for Old Pulteney- a great single malt.


----------



## D. Generate

I have no idea what Scotch whiskies go for in the States, but a cheap one that is an absolute steal here at £20 is Black Bottle. I would imagine you could find it Stateside for under $30. 

Now, it's not a single malt but a blend, but it's blended with all 7 of the Islay great distilleries. Try to find the bottle with the 10 year label, the one without a date throws some lowland distilleries in as well. It's not bad, but the 10 year is the better of the two by a long shot.

This is probably my favourite blend, and it's going to get harder to find as the upsurge in drinking of single malts means there is less of the 10 year olds to go into the blend.

You have some good single malt recommendations here as well, but that really depends on your taste. Ardbeg 10 year old is another one that is a steal if you like the Islay flavour. It goes for around £30 here so I'm not sure how much it would be in the States. Maybe $40-45?

I buy a lot of single malt Scotch when I visit my family because it's cheaper to buy in Nevada than in London. Stupid taxes.


----------



## BeerDefender

Ok guys, I'm sitting outside with a Trinidad Reyes, a thick 3lbs. top sirloin on the grill, and a glass of Blanton's. I must say, it doesn't get much better. The cigar is awesome, but the real standout here is the Blanton's. I like it better than any other bourbon I've ever tried, and I've tried quite a few. Way better than my old favorite, Knob Creek, though quite a bit smoother. The flavor is amazing! Judging by the taste and quality, I would expect this to cost $60+, and I think I picked this bottle up for $39.95. Christopher Walken was right! :ss

Once I'm finished with the glass I'll be trying the Evan Williams Single Barrel and posting a comparison.


----------



## Vitamin G

Jim Beam black is one of the most underrated, best kept secrets of the booze world.


----------



## Che

I scanned through and would have figured it'd be mentioned but didn't see it... 

I think Rittenhouse Rye is an excellent buy (I'm speaking of the Bottled in Bond 100pf). It seems to be sold anywhere from $12-$18, but isn't always easy to come by in part because of supply issues but equally because those that know snap it up as soon as it hits a shelf.

If it was mentioned - I second... third or what ever the mention!


----------



## BeerDefender

Chè said:


> I scanned through and would have figured it'd be mentioned but didn't see it...
> 
> I think Rittenhouse Rye is an excellent buy (I'm speaking of the Bottled in Bond 100pf). It seems to be sold anywhere from $12-$18, but isn't always easy to come by in part because of supply issues but equally because those that know snap it up as soon as it hits a shelf.
> 
> If it was mentioned - I second... third or what ever the mention!


That's on my list to purchase, but I can't seem to find it!


----------



## Che

Joey Link said:


> That's on my list to purchase, but I can't seem to find it!


Comes and goes. From what I understand it is allocated... kind of wierd - at that price point to be allocated but I hear they simply don't have the supply yet to keep shelves continuously inundated.


----------



## denverdog

Not sure if it has been mentioned (didn't read all 5 pages) but Elijah Craig 12 y/o is around $20 and is an excellent bourbon. Do it to it. :tu


----------



## BeerDefender

Two more bottles for the collection (three including the bottle of Zaya rum)! I decided on the Jim Beam Black and the Old Ezra 7yr 101 Proof. Everyone here raves about the Beam Black, so I can't wait to try it. As far as the Old Ezra, I've never seen it on the shelf before, and it was only $13.95. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

ATLHARP said:


> A fine Tennessee whiskey is: George Dickel No.12.
> Excellent deep smoky flavor with a little bite. Still very nice for the money (under $20)
> ATL


:tpd: Good Stuff!


----------



## TommyTree

Now I don't often bring up old threads, but...

You may remember that I live in a dry county, but today, I'm working in the next county over. I figure I'll stop before I cross county lines to pick up some booze. I search Google for "best whiskey for $30," and the first link was to Puff. Apparently this is the site not only for cigars but also for booze.

Anyway, let's hear more suggestions. I'll probably be there in 3 hours.


----------



## E Dogg

I think I missed the 3 hr cut off  but my vote goes to Hanky Bannister blended scotch


----------



## hachigo

TommyTree said:


> Now I don't often bring up old threads, but...
> 
> You may remember that I live in a dry county, but today, I'm working in the next county over. I figure I'll stop before I cross county lines to pick up some booze. I search Google for "best whiskey for $30," and the first link was to Puff. Apparently this is the site not only for cigars but also for booze.
> 
> Anyway, let's hear more suggestions. I'll probably be there in 3 hours.


Ah, the pain of living in a dry county. Hope you got something good.


----------



## phinz

Rittenhouse Bottled in Bond 100 Proof Rye is *the* best whiskey you will ever buy for two sawbucks.


----------



## Gatorfan

PEndelton Canadien whiskey can be had for under $20, Jim Beam Devils cut is surprisingly good bourbon and can't go wrong with Dewars White Label for scotch.


----------



## Milhouse

old rip van winkle 107 proof (if you can find it) otherwise buffalo trace


----------



## fuente~fuente

Grouse uke:

jk...


----------



## jakecartier3

Maker's Mark and Gentleman Jack. Can't go wrong with the classics!


----------



## mturnmm

jakecartier3 said:


> Maker's Mark and Gentleman Jack. Can't go wrong with the classics!


You took the words right out of my mouth....and a good Maduro goes great with Gentleman Jack...just remember....just because you drink Gentleman Jack don't mean you will act like a gentleman.


----------



## jakecartier3

mturnmm said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth....and a good Maduro goes great with Gentleman Jack...just remember....just because you drink Gentleman Jack don't mean you will act like a gentleman.


^^ Listen to the good man, he has fine taste and fine advice.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Great thread. There are so many good bourbons under $30, it's tough to name them all. Buffalo Trace, Wild Turkey 101, Elijah Craig 12, and the Elmer T Lee and Evan Williams Single Barrel bottles are all great, and all well under $30. Knob Creek is some of the best whiskey the US has to offer, and can be had for right around $30 in Ohio (so it ought to be cheaper most other places).

In the Scotch world, there isn't much to be had under $30 that's worth talking about. $40 will get you into the range of several very good Scotch whiskys, but not $30. The Bowmore Legend is the only one at $30 or less that comes to mind as worth mentioning. It's actually pretty tasty.


----------

